# 1965 Schwinn Breeze value?



## Adam Guy (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello.
I am wondering how much value this bike has.
I picked it up for 36 dollars and took alot of rust off the rims and other chrome areas.
Its an 1965 Black Schwinn Breeze with an 2-speed bendix yellow band kickback rear hub and S-6 Rims and Tires and the headlight , seat and rack i put on. I do have the original seat though. The paint is in pretty good shape, just needed a waxing but it does have some rust on the fenders has original reflector, grips, tires, rims, and paint.
It also has 2 brand new spokes in the front rim.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 26, 2016)

Terrible pic but the rear hub alone is worth $36.00. Nice riding bike


----------



## bob the bike seller (Nov 26, 2016)

Breeze's by rule do not bring much money, as so many have survived...its not hard to find very nice bikes......value? 50? on a local CL ad.....the rear Hub has some value, but not much else.....


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2016)

You don't see Black Breezes to often.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2016)

About $50 tops is all I would be able to get on something like that.


----------

